# Prescription Medication in the UAE



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Hi!

Is anybody here familiar with the rules and regulations for bringing prescription drugs into the UAE? I take a really high dosage of both Lunesta and Intermezzo for sleep, both of which I believe are considered narcotics in the UAE. Obviously I will bring my doctor's written prescription with me but I am wondering if I will even be able to make it through the airport without getting them confiscated? How many tablets can I bring? A 2-month supply? Would I even be able to get refills on these prescriptions in the UAE?

I have not been able to find any clear information in my initial research, other than the UAE is quite strict about these things. Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## tgo (May 14, 2015)

Full list of controlled drugs can be found online. I can't post it though.

I had no problem bringing cough prescription steroids in.



US Embassy Abu Dhabi said:


> However, the Drug Control Department of the Ministry of health does have special regulations for personal import of such items: patients or travelers carrying prescribed prescription medications must have their prescriptions issued by licensed U.S. doctors, attested by a notary public, and duly authenticated by both the secretary of state of one’s U.S. state, and finally also authenticated by the Secretary of State of the U.S. Government in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is anybody here familiar with the rules and regulations for bringing prescription drugs into the UAE? I take a really high dosage of both Lunesta and Intermezzo for sleep, both of which I believe are considered narcotics in the UAE. Obviously I will bring my doctor's written prescription with me but I am wondering if I will even be able to make it through the airport without getting them confiscated? How many tablets can I bring? A 2-month supply? Would I even be able to get refills on these prescriptions in the UAE?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Confiscation of controlled drugs are the least of your problems - jail is more likely if you don't have the correct paperwork.
You need attested prescriptions and you can get refills in UAE but you only get less than you would get in the West.
Please check carefully with the UAE Embassy in your home country for the documents and procedure that you require.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I 'think' you can bring in a 30-day supply with a stamped and attested script, but I'm not 100% sure. You would need to find a GP here who will prescribe for you. You may not find the same, but they may be able to prescrIbe something else. Most things are available here, however, they're tightly controlled, for example, I had back surgery and was prescribed a codeine based med afterwards for a time.


----------



## Kathos (May 13, 2015)

I did a fair amount of research for this for myself, as I take 4 medications, one is on their controlled list, it's a schedule IV prescription Drug in the UK/USA. 
So yes, I will expect some issues from time to time due to my medications, especially that one, lucky for me, it's one that helps keep me a alive, so a very good reason to have it.
Your two medications are Schedule IV medications, so would require similar doctor notes and prescriptions as mine. 

Summary of what I found out;

If you are on a prescription for medication, get a doctors note, stating your condition in detail and what this medication is used for, it's purpose, how it works and it's requirement to your daily routine. Unfortunately, even those checking you for these things, won't always know what the medication does for you. 

Normal Prescription medication, for Residents and Non-Residents is 3 months supply.

Any on the controlled list (if in doubt assume it is or query MOH), prescription medication, you are only allowed to bring in a quantity sufficient for 1 month.
Residences can get around this 1 month limit, if the medication is not available in the UAE and they get prior approval from the Drug Control Department, extending it to 3 months supply.

No one should bring in something on the narcotic list, without prior approval from the ministry of health. Similar sort of documentation required, as controlled, but don't ever expect it to be approved.

Medicines that arrive in the country via postal courier can not be released to the patient unless they fit the same criteria as if you had brought them in themself.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Thanks so much for sharing all of your research with me. It is helpful and I very appreciate your time.


----------



## buterfly7x7 (Sep 15, 2015)

*the prescription maze*

I'm right there with you. My newest attempt to get any clear and precise information will be to call the us consolate in Dubai during their '2' hours of phone availability between 8 and 10 am their time, midnight mine. the phone # is 011 971 4 309 4000. good luck to you.

KH


----------

